# Усыхает рука



## Alex (22 Мар 2006)

На серии снимков шейного отдела позвоночника выраженные артрозные изменения унковертебральных сочленений С2-С7, субхондральный склероз С2-С7, фрагментарное обызвествление связочного аппарата.Задний остеофит тела С6~0,45*0,6см с умеренной компрессией дурального мешка. Деструктивных изменений С-отдела позвоночника нет.


Заболевание началось в конце 2001 года с острой боли в правом плече,слабости и неловкости в правой руке, исхудания мышц правого плеча, затруднения в процессе написания письма. Прошел стационарное лечение в институте неотложной и восстановительной хирургии г. Донецка (Украина) с 8.01.02 по 07.02.02 г.
и выписан с диагнозом: миелорадикулаишемия С5-С7 справа с амиатрофическим симптомом, парезом правой кисти со значительным нарушением функции.Клиновидная деформация тела С6. В течении 2002-2005 гг.. проводилось периодическое лечение препаратами: вольтарен,т рентал, актовегин, прозерин, АТФ, ретаболил, дискус композитум, никотиновая кислота, нейромидин, агапурин, папаверин,в итамины группы В, нейровитамин, глиатилин, нервиплекс, шраумель, кавинтон.

Кроме того, применялась физиотерапия, алеплипульс, ЛФК, грязелечение шейно-воротничковой зоны, ультразвук с гидрокортизоном на правое плечо. Ввиду того, что существенных положительных изменений в результате проведенного лечечения не наблюдалось, обращался за помощью к мануальщикам. На данный момент наблюдается исхудание мышц правого плеча и нарушение координации движений руки. В начале 2005 года началась потеря мышечной ткани. Подскажите возможно ли лечение и диагностика у Вас и приблизительно , что почем?


----------



## Helen (24 Мар 2006)

Заболевание шейная миелорадикулоишемия, сопровождающееся ишемией спинного мозга, сдавленного костными разрастаниями, - медленный процесс, протекающий с вариабельной симптоматикой, включающий и все те симптомы, которые Вы перечислили. В ряде случаев после лечения состояние может стабилизироваться на многие годы, не вызывая тяжелых последствий. При данном заболевании хирургическая коррекция рекомендуется редко, не всегда дает желаемый результат. Физические упражнения в Вашем случае выполняются под строгим контролем врача специалиста, так как ряд упражнений, например, сгибание шеи, усиливают ишемию и повреждение спинного мозга. 
Конечно, Вам следует получить консультацию, возможно с дополнительной диагностикой, с последующим лечением в клинике доктора Бобыря. Для уточнения стоимости Вам следует позвонить по имеющимся телефонам.


----------

